# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 5th - 9th October 2015

## Perdita

Episode 8746: Monday 5th October at 7.30pm 

Tim warns Sally that sheâll be a laughing stock. 
Carlaâs shocked by a blast from her past. 
Exhausted Tyrone feels the pressure.

Writer: Julie Jones 
Producer: Stuart Blackburn 
Director: Lee Salisbury 

***

Episode 8747: Monday 5th October at 8.30pm

Will Tim turn up to marry Sally? 
Carlaâs wrong footed by Aidanâs deception. 
Tyrone lands himself in hot water.

Writer: Perrie Balthazar 
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: Lee Salisbury 

***

Episode 8748: Wednesday 7th October at 7.30pm

The Platts contemplate their worst nightmare. 
Johnnyâs unimpressed with Carla. 
And Roy makes a sacrifice for Ken.

Writer: Martin Allen  
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: Kay Patrick 

***

Episode 8749: Friday 9th October at 6.45pm

The Platts are at breaking point. 
Kevinâs good news worries Tyrone. 
And will Carla compromise?

Writer: Mark Wadlow 
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: Kay Patrick 

***

----------

10079229 (29-09-2015), Dazzle (24-09-2015), Glen1 (24-09-2015), maidmarian (24-09-2015), sarah c (24-09-2015), swmc66 (24-09-2015), tammyy2j (24-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

_Carlaâs shocked by a blast from her past. 

Johnnyâs unimpressed with Carla._ 


Looks like more of the Connor clan is arriving, looking forward to meeting them  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015), maidmarian (24-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Sarah cracks fast about Callum so not to be drawn out

----------

Perdita (24-09-2015), swmc66 (24-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I hope Sarah cracks fast about Callum so not to be drawn out


I wouldn't have thought the secret will come out any time soon unless Kylie, David and Sarah are all leaving.  They should have rung the police straight away as Kylie hit Callum to stop him attacking Sarah, but now they've perverted the course of justice they'll all be in big trouble when it gets out.

Hopefully they won't pull an Eastenders with half the street in on the secret within weeks...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

10079229 (29-09-2015), Glen1 (24-09-2015), lizann (24-09-2015), maidmarian (24-09-2015), parkerman (24-09-2015), Perdita (24-09-2015), swmc66 (24-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I wouldn't have thought the secret will come out any time soon unless Kylie, David and Sarah are all leaving.  They should have rung the police straight away as Kylie hit Callum to stop him attacking Sarah, but now they've perverted the course of justice they'll all be in big trouble when it gets out.
> 
> Hopefully they won't pull an Eastenders with half the street in on the secret within weeks...


Did you just see that pig fly by?   :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015), Glen1 (24-09-2015), inkyskin (25-09-2015), lizann (24-09-2015), maidmarian (24-09-2015), parkerman (24-09-2015), swmc66 (24-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## tammyy2j

If Tony or Jason are arrested in connection with Callum's disappearance, Sarah could crack, at least I hope she does

----------

swmc66 (24-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> If Tony or Jason are arrested in connection with Callum's disappearance, Sarah could crack, at least I hope she does


Would the police investigate Callum's disappearance?  He's in big trouble for Jason's attack, and it's common knowledge he owes a lot of money to ruthless criminals.  He told Gemma he was fleeing the country and, since she got him his passport, she so has no reason to question his disappearance.

I suppose his mother would report him missing but upon investigation it'll look like he's done a runner.

----------

Brucie (25-09-2015), swmc66 (24-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

But somebody will let it slip that they saw him/had words etc. Never this simple in soap  :Smile:

----------

swmc66 (24-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> But somebody will let it slip that they saw him/had words etc. Never this simple in soap


Yes, it's bound get out sooner or later.  I just think it's been nicely set up to look like Callum's disappeared of his own accord, so the police wouldn't be too worried unless evidence of foul play comes to light.

----------

Perdita (24-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Yes, it's bound get out sooner or later.  I just think it's been nicely set up to look like Callum's disappeared of his own accord, so the police wouldn't be too worried unless evidence of foul play comes to light.


 His car being blown up might make even the soap police think there was some foul play somewhere....

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015), Glen1 (24-09-2015), lizann (24-09-2015), maidmarian (24-09-2015), Perdita (24-09-2015), swmc66 (24-09-2015), tammyy2j (25-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

his mother could hound police and platts about her son for answers

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I think Tony will help cover up the body. Funny how they got involved in a murder without really knowing. You could tell they were really enjoying the live show.

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> His car being blown up might make even the soap police think there was some foul play somewhere....


That's very true and I admit I hadn't considered the car, but at the same time but I'd imagine incidents like that aren't too unusual in the circles in which Callum moves.  Certainly, burnt-out cars were ten-a-penny on an estate in which I used to live (briefly, thank goodness).

The fact is Callum's disappeared with his passport after telling people he was going abroad. I don't see why the police would think his disappearance odd in those circumstances. I'm not saying they won't ask questions, but I can't see them seriously suspecting the Platts of foul play - unless someone cracks.

I read recently that the police just don't have the resources to investigate most missing person cases. There would have to be some evidence for them to use their scarce resources on a known scumbag like Callum who had plenty of motivation to disappear (admittedly the car might be enough).  It is possible they could suspect Denton of foul play, but obviously there'd be no evidence against him.

Saying all that, there might be more point to Tony and Todd wrecking Callum's car than just providing a cool stunt for the live episode, so we'll have to wait and see...

----------

Brucie (25-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sally Webster risks public humiliation next month when she becomes determined to go ahead with her wedding day.

Sally's relationship with her fiancÃ© Tim Metcalfe has been left in tatters since his discovery that she shared a kiss with her ex-husband Kevin.

As the day of the wedding arrives, Sally's daughter Sophie is shocked to realise that Tim still hasn't forgiven her mum but she is pressing on with the arrangements regardless.

Concerned, Sophie confides in Kevin over her fears that Sally (Sally Dynevor) is having a breakdown, as she is refusing to accept that the wedding is off. 

After bumping into Tim, Sally begs him to change his mind and marry her, but he stands firm and warns her that she'll be a laughing stock if she turns up for the wedding.

Sally waits for Tim at her wedding
Â© ITV
Sally waits for Tim at her wedding

Regardless of Tim's warning, Sally remains in denial and turns up for the occasion, convinced that Tim will have a change of heart. In the Bistro, the staff and guests are all embarrassed for Sally as she stands waiting for Tim in her wedding dress.

However, Sally's resolve starts to crumble when it becomes clear that Tim is not coming. As her guests desert her, she is left standing on her own. Are Sally and Tim over for good?

Are Sally and Tim over for good?
Â© ITV
Are Sally and Tim over for good?

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, October 5 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (27-09-2015), maidmarian (27-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Poor Sally!  :Sad: 

I hope Tim will turn up after all.

----------

lizann (27-09-2015), maidmarian (27-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## maidmarian

:Clap: 


> Poor Sally! 
> 
> I hope Tim will turn up after all.


There will be a glitch!!!!
But Im sure it will have a happy ending-quite soon! :Clap:  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (27-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> There will be a glitch!!!!
> But Im sure it will have a happy ending-quite soon!


Of course there will be a glitch .. Tim will get into a taxi to get to the registry office, there will be roadworks delaying the journey and the registrar will point out that another wedding is due soon ... but he will get there in time for both to say Â´I doÂ´  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (27-09-2015), lizann (27-09-2015), maidmarian (27-09-2015), parkerman (27-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Of course there will be a glitch .. Tim will get into a taxi to get to the registry office, there will be roadworks delaying the journey and the registrar will point out that another wedding is due soon ... but he will get there in time for both to say Â´I doÂ´


As if....You old cynic, Perdy.  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (27-09-2015), maidmarian (27-09-2015), Perdita (27-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> As if....You old cynic, Perdy.


Less of the old please  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (27-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

--

----------


## swmc66

I think that is the bistro ....maybe someone was going to marry them there. He will turn up and marry her when he sees what she is prepared to go through

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015), maidmarian (27-09-2015), Perdita (28-09-2015)

----------


## Cheetah

I'm not absolutely certain Callum is dead - he only got one little tap and didn't lose much blood - what if - he managed to get free and pushes the grid thing up from underneath and just puts it back - Jason poured concrete over the manhole cover (?) - he didn't lift it to fill in the hole which would have been the normal thing to do. Don't forget in Soapland magic happens ......................

Did Gemma actually give him his passport? I know I saw a picture of it happening but don't remember seeing it - suppose I must have missed it as they were in his car that has been torched - which by the way the police may presume he did himself to put Denton off the scent.

----------

swmc66 (28-09-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Sarah needs to get a grip. Human nature is survival she needs to stop acting as if she killed him!

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I think denton will be blamed but no evidence ...case closed. I think she did give him his passport so nonsense that she is looking for him

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015)

----------


## Cheetah

> I think denton will be blamed but no evidence ...case closed. I think she did give him his passport so nonsense that she is looking for him



David shouldn't have said they didn't give him the money - don't think they'll get rid of Gemma that easily - she's a similar type of bully to Callum and as they're nervous they'll let her get away with quite a lot.

----------


## Cheetah

> Sarah needs to get a grip. Human nature is survival she needs to stop acting as if she killed him!


Think Sarah should go back to Italy but that ain't going to happen - not yet anyway. Maybe Sarah will tell someone what has happened and then someone will have to dig up the garage floor and Hey Presto!! No Callum ........................... Then they'll all be absolutely terrified what he's going to do to them for trying to bury him alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Perdita

Calm and reasonable behaviour doesn't always come naturally to Coronation Street's Sally Webster, but she's definitely taking the biscuit next week.

Sally is currently heartbroken after being dumped by her fiancÃ© Tim Metcalfe (Joe Duttine), but she's about to turn her sadness into fierce determination by becoming hell-bent on going ahead with their wedding plans.

Sophie is amazed to see that Sally is still planning on going ahead with the wedding
Â© ITV
Sally makes last minute wedding preparations

Tim has already told Sally that he can't forgive her for kissing her ex-husband Kevin, but she ignores his warnings and turns up for the cancelled wedding regardless.

What does Sally Dynevor, who plays Sally, make of her character's desperate antics? Teasing the surprising scenes for the first time, she commented: "Sally persistently tells Tim that she will be at the wedding. She will be turning up and she wants him to as well. 

"Sally repeatedly tells him she loves him and that she's so sorry. She tries everything to get him to go, but he can't agree and he's really awful to her. Sally really loves Tim though, and this has made her realise just how much. She's convinced he will forgive her. 

"Sally's mistake was nothing - it wasn't even a proper kiss, so she is sure he will be able to come round. Tim's favourite film is Field of Dreams and there is a quote from it that says, 'If you build it I will come'. Sally thinks as that is his favourite film, if she believes in them enough and believes that he will be there, then he will be."

As Sally arrives at the venue, Rita realises she needs to break the truth to Sally
Â© ITV
Sally arrives at the wedding venue

Revealing how the wedding day plays out, she continued: "Sally goes to the hairdressers and Audrey questions whether she is sure she wants to go through with this. Everybody knows that Tim has said he won't turn up and has told her to cancel the wedding. 

"Sophie asks her mum what she thinks she's doing, and Rita is also really worried about her as she's completely in denial and determined that Tim is going to show. Kevin comes over and Sally is playing wedding songs and everybody is just really concerned. They all know Tim will never turn up. 

"Sally then goes to the Bistro and is waiting and waiting. She's beside herself when Tim isn't there and doesn't turn up. Leanne says that they should probably think about packing up because it's obvious he isn't going to come. It's after quite a long time of waiting that it dawns on her that Tim meant it when he said he didn't want to go ahead with the wedding!"

Sally waits for Tim at her wedding
Â© ITV
Sally waits for Tim at her wedding

Are Sally and Tim over for good?
Â© ITV
Are Sally and Tim over for good?

Sally and Tim's romance has proved a huge hit with Corrie fans over the past year or so, but could this be the moment that Sally realises it's all over?

Asked about the possibility, Dynevor added: "I am really sad for Sally that the wedding isn't looking likely. They are such a good couple - even though they are so different, but I think that's why they work so well. It would be so sad to see the final end to them."

Coronation Street airs Sally's wedding day on Monday, October 5 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015), maidmarian (29-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

*Airs Monday, Oct 5 2015 at 19:30 BST on ITV*

As Sally makes last-minute preparations for her wedding, Sophie is amazed to realise that Tim hasn't backed down and Sally is just banking on him turning up. Sophie tells Kevin that she fears Sally is having a breakdown, refusing to accept the wedding is off. 

Bumping into Tim, Sally begs him to change his mind and marry her. Tim warns her that she will be a laughing stock if she turns up for the wedding. Will Rita be able to convince Sally that she needs to admit defeat?

Meanwhile, as Carla works on a tough client, she is unimpressed by a distracted Aidan, who studiously ignores calls from his dad. She is later 
stunned when Aidan's dad Johnny and sister Kate burst into the factory demanding to see Aidan. Carla is further shocked when it becomes clear that Aidan hasn't been entirely truthful about where he got the funds to buy into the business.

Elsewhere, Tyrone heads to work at the crack of dawn, leaving Fiz a note. Tyrone is exhausted as they later take Hope to hospital for a scan.

Also, Yasmeen investigates private prosecutions. Sharif urges her to forget Tracy and focus on helping Alya and Zeedan move on.


*Airs Monday, Oct 5 2015 at 20:30 BST on ITV*

In the Bistro, staff and guests alike are embarrassed for Sally as she stands in her wedding dress waiting for Tim. 

Later, Sally's resolve starts to crumble when it becomes clear that Tim is not coming. As her guests desert her, she's left standing alone like Miss Havisham!

Meanwhile, Carla is incredulous when Johnny reveals where Aidan really got his cash from and rages at Aidan for lying to her. Aidan vows to make a success of his Underworld investment regardless of where the money came from, pointing out that Carla wouldn't have a business if it wasn't for him. But what will Johnny have to say about this? At the same time, Michelle chats to Kate about her upcoming wedding to soldier Caz.

Elsewhere, Tyrone's exhaustion leads to a mistake at work. As he tries to pick up the pieces, Fiz struggles with the girls at home.

Also, Craig is stunned when Caitlin turns up on the street, but does she have a good reason for missing their date? 


*Airs Wednesday, Oct 7 2015 at 19:30 BST on ITV*

When Michelle reads out an article in the paper about the discovery of a body in the canal, Sarah goes into meltdown as she's convinced that it must be Callum. Clearly in a state, Sarah tells Kylie how they've found Callum's body and it's only a matter of time before they're arrested. 

Kylie does her best to calm her down, but Sarah is at breaking point and announces that she's going to the police to tell them about Callum's death. Horrified, Kylie tries to stop her.

Kylie tries to calm Sarah down as she states that she's going to tell the police about Callum's death
Â© ITV
Sarah wants to go to the police about Callum

Meanwhile, Carla and Aidan introduce Johnny to the factory girls. The girls aren't sure what to make of him. As Johnny scans the factory accounts, he's unimpressed. Carla explains how she had a gambling problem but she's now getting the business back on track.

Elsewhere, Roy books surprise tickets for a concert for him and Cathy. However, when he sees Ken looking downbeat, he invites him along instead. Anna queries the wisdom of such a move.

Also today, in an attempt to keep her mind off Hope's test results, Fiz tells Tyrone of the busy day she has planned for the girls.


*Airs Friday, Oct 9 2015 at 18:45 BST on ITV*

Kylie runs after Sarah and begs her not to go to the police. Sarah then heads to work clearly stressed. Unable to suppress her fears, Sarah tells Michelle that she needs to go to the police station as she has information about the body they found in the canal. 

Later, Kylie finds jittery Sarah in the police station and implores her not to report the murder. Will a desperate Kylie be able to convince Sarah to keep quiet?

Kylie finds Sarah in the police station and manages to convince her to keep quiet
Â© ITV
Kylie finds Sarah in the police station

Meanwhile, Kevin arrives to work in an upbeat mood and announces that he has just landed another contract. Tyrone is worried as he needs time off to be with Hope. Aware of the stress they're under, Sinead insists that Tyrone and Fiz go for a drink while she babysits.

Elsewhere, Carla, Aidan, Johnny and Kate discuss the factory over dinner in the Bistro. Johnny confirms that he's on board with the factory on two conditions - that he's central to the running of the business and that they find a job for Kate. How will Carla respond?

Also today, as Roy and Ken set off for their classical concert, Cathy admits to Anna that she's jealous of Ken. How will Cathy react when Anna explains Roy had intended to take her and only invited Ken out of pity?



*Only one Coronation Street episode will air tonight.*

digitalspy

----------

Cheetah (29-09-2015), Dazzle (29-09-2015), maidmarian (29-09-2015), sarah c (29-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

:Also today, as Roy and Ken set off for their classical concert, Cathy admits to Anna that she's jealous of Ken. How will Cathy react when Anna explains Roy had intended to take her and only invited Ken out of pity?



*Only one Coronation Street episode will air tonight.*

digitalspy[/QUOTE]

Anna being nice?? :Ponder:

----------

10079229 (29-09-2015), Dazzle (29-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm not absolutely certain Callum is dead - he only got one little tap and didn't lose much blood - what if - he managed to get free and pushes the grid thing up from underneath and just puts it back - Jason poured concrete over the manhole cover (?) - he didn't lift it to fill in the hole which would have been the normal thing to do. Don't forget in Soapland magic happens ......................


Callum's body, still tightly wrapped, was shown down the manhole the next day.  David and Kylie tried to move it and would have realised straight away if it wasn't a body.  I think it's highly unlikely Callum managed to survive a heavy knock on the head, a night down a manhole (it would have been very cold and there wouldn't have been much oxygen) and escape unseen between then and the concrete being poured - but stranger things have happened in soapland.  :Big Grin: 




> Did Gemma actually give him his passport? I know I saw a picture of it happening but don't remember seeing it - suppose I must have missed it as they were in his car that has been torched - which by the way the police may presume he did himself to put Denton off the scent.


I'm sure I remember seeing the passport.  Unless the body's discovered almost immediately, I think the police will conclude Callum has done a runner from Denton (and the charges he faced for the attack on Jason).




> Anna being nice??


I suppose it had to happen one day...  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (29-09-2015), parkerman (29-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Didn't Gemma give Callum his passport in the car and he told her he was going away? That was why I couldn't really understand why Gemma had come round to question the Platts about Callum's whereabouts. 

I may have got that wrong of course.....

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Didn't Gemma give Callum his passport in the car and he told her he was going away? That was why I couldn't really understand why Gemma had come round to question the Platts about Callum's whereabouts. 
> 
> I may have got that wrong of course.....


I don't think you have got it wrong because I was wondering the same thing.  During their last scene together, Callum agreed to text Gemma when he'd arrived wherever.  Since he's presumably not exactly reliable why's she already worried?

----------

10079229 (29-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Didn't Gemma give Callum his passport in the car and he told her he was going away? That was why I couldn't really understand why Gemma had come round to question the Platts about Callum's whereabouts. 
> 
> I may have got that wrong of course.....


I remember posting a picture of Callum and Gemma in his car, where he held a passport in his hand and the caption mentioned that Gemma had provided him with a false passport.  GemmaÂ´s questioning of the Platts does not make sense to me either ....  :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015), maidmarian (29-09-2015)

----------


## 10079229

What if they didn't really kill Callum? He may have simply been knocked unconscious and then woke up in the man hole and got out. He may be in hiding, waiting to enact his revenge on the Platts. That would be a great storyline, go for Gail first Callum!

----------


## swmc66

That would have been good but he would have to be some sort of houdini to get out of gails duvet cover and man hole is now concreted

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2015)

----------

